# Amplificador Auto con TDA 1562q o TDA 2004 ?



## nicolasxd (Nov 18, 2011)

Buenos dias señores ..

Disculpen si este tema no es de este foro, es que todabia no me familiarise con el foro, y se me hace un poco dificil subir algunas que otras cosas en sus lugares corectos..

Estoy en plena duda de que integrado necesito para sacarle el jugo a un woofer de 15 pulgadas marca xpro, 250watts pico, 80w Reales, RMS..
Necesito algun amplificador para empujar a este woofer, si es posible mono, ya que es un solo woofer.. 

Estube viendo en contruyasuvideorockola que ahi un amplificador para auto con 4 integrados TDA 2004 en modo bridge, entrega 40 + 40, pero tengo mis dudas..
Esto me va a servir para hacer funcionar al woofer de 15 pulgadas ?
Tengo mucha diferencia con el tda 1562q ?
Lei por ahi que el 1562q entrega 22 watts en grabes, yo necesitaria el mejor amplificador que pueda funcionar a 80 watts reales en grabes,
Ustedes que es lo mejor que me recomiendan ?
No tengo ningun elevador de tencion como para poder conectar algun amplificador mas grande.. asique nose como hacer bien..

Tambien lei por ahi que ahi un amplificador de 40w x 2 con el tda 8560q, pero me dijieron que tiene malos grabes y que calienta muchisimo.. 
Necesito lo mejor en grabes para 12 voltios y para el woofer de 15 pulgadas 80w..

Espero una ayuda de su parte..

Gracias de antemano


----------



## djwash (Nov 18, 2011)

A ver, con cualquier amplificador integrado que funcione a 12V te vas a quedar corto, te lo digo porque ya lo he intentado, con integrados TDA que ni los conocen en las electronicas, los originales de estereos sony, pioneer, con tda1562, el tda2004 olvidate, no vas a llegar.

Necesitas para ese parlante una SMPS + Amplificador de 100W.

Como no se que experiencia tienes, no sabria si recomendarte alguna fuente y ampli para armar, te comento que no es tan dificil, solo tienes que tener algo de experiencia y conocimientos...


----------



## nicolasxd (Nov 18, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> A ver, con cualquier amplificador integrado que funcione a 12V te vas a quedar corto, te lo digo porque ya lo he intentado, con integrados TDA que ni los conocen en las electronicas, los originales de estereos sony, pioneer, con tda1562, el tda2004 olvidate, no vas a llegar.
> 
> Necesitas para ese parlante una SMPS + Amplificador de 100W.
> 
> Como no se que experiencia tienes, no sabria si recomendarte alguna fuente y ampli para armar, te comento que no es tan dificil, solo tienes que tener algo de experiencia y conocimientos...



masomenos algo se, toda recomendacion es buena siempre y cuando sea para bien


----------



## djwash (Nov 18, 2011)

Esta fuente:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...de-power-supply-12vdc-3251/#post14424dc-3251/

Y este ampli:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/#post14499

Eso arme yo y anda muy bien, fotos aqui_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/385882/ _
Depende de cada uno, el armado de esa cosa se me hizo facil...


----------



## nicolasxd (Nov 18, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Esta fuente:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...de-power-supply-12vdc-3251/#post14424dc-3251/
> 
> ...



ah pero laverdad, que ni idea, no entiedo bien los dibujos, porque nunca estudie electronica, se lo basico, pero basico basico, diseñe algunos amplificadores, tda 2050, 2004, 2005, y esas cosas basicas...

Te hago una consulta aver si esto me sirve..

Un 7294 se alimenta con 24 voltios, puedo conectar uno de estos a 2 baterias de auto y con eso obtener 100watts ???

Sino estube leyendo un poco y se puede poner dos 8560q en modo bridge, obteniendo 80w + 80w ..

Contestame cualquier cosita..
Saludos!


----------



## djwash (Nov 18, 2011)

Lo del 7294 no puede ser porque se alimenta con 24V simetricos, es decir, +-24VDC.

Lo del 8560 puede ser supongo, pero ese integrado es medio dificil de conseguir y puede que sea caro, pero en caso que lo consigas, vas a tener:

40W en 2 Ohm con THD del 10%

25W en 4 Ohm con THD del 10%

Si tu parlante es de 8 ohm tenes menos de 15W...

Sinceramente una porqueria, pero si te gusta la distorsion dale para adelante con el tda.

Para las opciones que te di arriba no necesitas saber mucho, solo hacer pcb ya que estan listos para imprimir, pero veo que tus conocimientos son minimos, asique si queres potencia para ese parlante, o te pones a leer y estudiar, o comprar un amplificador hecho, ya que el problema NO son los tda, sino que 12V sirven hasta cierto nivel de potencia, de ahi para arriba necesitas una SMPS para alimentar amplificadores mas grandes...


----------



## driver2013 (Jun 23, 2012)

Amigo, yo tambien lo arme y me parece excelete y facil,
ahora se em ocurre:

hacer dos iguales con transformadores de 4Apm, independientes es decir uno para cada uno,

Quiero ingresarles una señal de audio y que los dos trabajen al mismo tiempo

les dejo una imagen , si no me hago entender favor hacermelo saber, gracias!


----------



## pauldavid (Dic 30, 2012)

driver2013 dijo:


> ahora se em ocurre:
> 
> hacer dos iguales con transformadores de 4Apm, independientes es decir uno para cada uno,
> 
> Quiero ingresarles una señal de audio y que los dos trabajen al mismo tiempo.



Si lo que quieres es que sea uno por canal no hay ningun problema. y no veo la necesidad de dos transformadores. uno  de mas amperes y ya.  siempre y cuando sea uno para un canal.

si los vas a poner sobre las mismas salidas (paralelo), creeme que no creo que te aumeten la potencia, va a hacer la misma, ejemplo dos baterias de 1.5v positivo con positivo y negativo con negativo= 1.5v mas amperaje mismo voltaje.

se me ocurre, con transistores complementarios npn/pnp. utilizando 4 transistores, (2 positivos y 2 negativos), para que permita una carga de 4 ohmios. 
pero el voltaje y el hecho de que se requeririan +,- y neutro . pero si alguen sabe de algunos que puedan trabajar a 12v creo que seria una opcion

Saludos.


----------

